# Cute things your vizsla does



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

I think our V is extremely cute. Not just in looks but in behavior. And I would love to hear about yours too. So if this is a good place, let’s collect them as we experienced them! I’ll start.

Our new flat has a tall enough bed that climbing into it is just on the edge of feasibility for our boy. He can do it without help and I’ve seen it plenty of times, but a lot of the time he just puts his upper body on the bed and looks at us expecting help, as if he can’t do it.

But all I have to do is put a pinky under his front legs and apply the most token of upward pressure and he does it all by himself. He really just wants some encouragement 🥰


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Your not the only one....I'm positive mine is part mountain goat also I might add.





































Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DadOfGwendle (Aug 9, 2021)

rubicon said:


> I think our V is extremely cute. Not just in looks but in behavior. And I would love to hear about yours too. So if this is a good place, let’s collect them as we experienced them! I’ll start.
> 
> Our new flat has a tall enough bed that climbing into it is just on the edge of feasibility for our boy. He can do it without help and I’ve seen it plenty of times, but a lot of the time he just puts his upper body on the bed and looks at us expecting help, as if he can’t do it.
> 
> But all I have to do is put a pinky under his front legs and apply the most token of upward pressure and he does it all by himself. He really just wants some encouragement 🥰


Our little V does exactly the same. She can get up onto the sofa with a little run up, but if she's going from a standstill her front legs are up and she just dangles there looking at you with those woeful eyes😍


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Love this topic! They’re such a remarkable breed. My boyfriend never liked dogs, but he loves our V.
Things that make me smile every single time are:

1. When we go out, we have to put our shoes on in the hallway and take her leash from the hook. When we open the door to the hallway she runs towards our shoes and touches it with her front foot as if she is saying: “put your shoes on first” and when I have my shoes on she bumps her nose against her leash saying: “now, don’t forget the leash!” and then she sits nicely in front of the door waiting for me to put her leash on.

2. When she is in working mode, she gets really enthousiastic and puts a lot of effort in sitting up straight. When I recall she comes running to me and at the end she makes a little jump into the most upright sit you’ll ever see, with her chest proud and as high as possible. Her ears flop a little bit when she jumps into her sit it and it always cracks me up, as well as any other people around us that see us training.

I could go on for more but these are the small moments that I enjoy most.


----------



## jitnatima (Nov 3, 2021)

Frida010 said:


> Love this topic! They’re such a remarkable breed. My boyfriend never liked dogs, but he loves our V.
> Things that make me smile every single time are:
> 
> 1. When we go out, we have to put our shoes on in the hallway and take her leash from the hook. When we open the door to the hallway she runs towards our shoes and touches it with her front foot as if she is saying: “put your shoes on first” and when I have my shoes on she bumps her nose against her leash saying: “now, don’t forget the leash!” and then she sits nicely in front of the door waiting for me to put her leash on.
> ...


I think 2 option is good


----------

